# كتب في اساسيات الميكانيكا



## باسم الشبراوي (15 أغسطس 2008)

انا طالب بقسم القوي الميكانيكية اي مازلت مبتدئا في هذا المجال وعلمت بان كتب الكلية والمناهج التعليمية التي نتلقاها غير كافية لصنع مهندس ماهر فهي تضع قدمك على بداية طريق طويل علي المرء ايجاد وسيلة اخري لاكماله ، ووجدت في هذا المنتدي ضالتي واخذت على قدم وساق انهل من اركانه ومشاركات اعضائه الكرام الا انني اثناء قرائتي لبعض الموضوعات احس بانني افتقد لمعلومات اساسية جوهرية في علوم الميكانيكا تعيق فهمي لمواضيع كثيرة ومن هنا اتجه الي الاعضاء الكرام-انا والاخوان المبتدئين- طالبين منهم اسداء معروفا لنا وامدادنا ببعض الكتب الاساسية في علوم الميكانيكا والتي قد تكون الحلقة المفقودة بالنسبة لنا والخطوة الاولي في طريق المعرفة ..

وتفضلوا بقبول وافر الاحترام والتقدير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوكم في الاسلام
باسم من مصر
:84:​


----------



## فرج فركاش (15 أغسطس 2008)

انشاءالله خير


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (24 أغسطس 2008)

_شكرا اخواني على مشاركاتكم الكثييييييييييرة جدا جدا
والحمد لله اتصلت باحد اساتذتي وقد مدني بالكتب و الروابط ولم اعد اريد شيئا
اكرر شكري !_


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحر بني الأحرار (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## omarnour (17 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mahmoud rida (12 أبريل 2010)

*الي الأخ باسم الشبراوي*

من فضللك أنا طالب في هندسة قسم ميكانيكا وأريد من حضرتك الروابط للكتب كمقدمة في الهندسة الميكانيكية وشكرااا


----------

